# Self Destruction and Rising from the Ashes



## TobiasV (Apr 16, 2013)

Well Thanks to some Bad Plugins, or Bad hosting, my Website self destructed this week....

BUT...

It rose again from the ashes last night... so brand new site, brand new look...

Please comment, hints, tips welcome.

Creatography Labs


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2013)

Just as a heads up, your site isn't very mobile friendly. I wasn't able to see much.


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the update. iPad Friendly or Phone friendly?

Mobile can be a lot of things these days.....

The second question then... is it important.... because if you want to show off your Photography.... does mobile matter? ( But that is a different topic all together)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2013)

Everything looks great when seen at the size of a playing card! Mobile devices and photography web sites go together like peanut butter and red velour chairs!


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 17, 2013)

"go together like peanut butter and red velour chairs"

Very well Said!

Think iPad is about as small as one can ever go... and by that, the new one... with the 2000 odd resolution screen.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 17, 2013)

TobiasV said:


> Thank you for the update. iPad Friendly or Phone friendly?
> 
> Mobile can be a lot of things these days.....
> 
> The second question then... is it important.... because if you want to show off your Photography.... does mobile matter? ( But that is a different topic all together)




IMO--Yes. It's IMPORTANT. Because more and more people are accessing the web almost exclusively on their mobile devices, whether it's a smartphone or an iPad, Kindle Fire, etc.

Is that bad news for photography and other sites that rely on creating a visual impact? Yep. But, it is what it is, and if you want traffic on your site, you really DO need it to be mobile-friendly.

I suppose it depends on whether you're just "showing off" your photography or whether your website is there to attract potential clients or buyers. If the former, then it really doesn't much matter how much traffic you drive to it and whether you care about mobile users or not. But if the latter, then you really do NEED to address the mobile user accessibility.


----------



## kokonut (Apr 17, 2013)

Helle there,
i have checked it out through my mac. It is ok for me. I have some tips to suggest as far as the navigation is concerned.
Try to put Home in the first place on you main navigation menu. Visitors are used to have always Home in that place.
In the Gallery of the month I would try to give different names in every picture file. It is more user friendly instead of have names like "JM756789.jpg"
I don't know if you want to get found by the internet users in your area. if yes then you should optimize your website. For instance your urls are not friendly at all. You should go to the settings > permalinks > custome urls for instance
Then you should also brainstorm about your main keywords and write some meta titles, descriptions and keywords. WP gives you all these possibilities very easily so why not to get some benefit!


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for all the great input. Kokonut - Will look in to all your ideas this weekend - Time is always a scarce commodity as I have a very demanding job, and only get the camera gear out over the weekend.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 17, 2013)

Got some fixing in place  Working on more... and fine... will look at mobile optimization too...... phonographers...


----------



## TobiasV (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok ok....

To update again....

Permalinks sorted... a little more mobile friendly... and getting the order right 

So now a link is like this : Creatography Labs ? Indecent Exposure

Not bad... Any more ideas?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Everything looks great when seen at the size of a playing card! Mobile devices and photography web sites go together like peanut butter and red velour chairs!



Actually they can go together quite well with responsive web design.


----------

